# Extending fireplace hearth for small wood stove



## practicalolivia (Oct 13, 2018)

My house is 1940's, but brick fireplace added somewhere 70's or 80's. I just had inspected and am told no liner, so having a stainless triple liner installed with a small wood stove. I'm trying to figure out how to add a a new hearth level with the fireplace so the stove can be partially inside to vent.


----------



## adrpga498 (Oct 13, 2018)

A friend is thinking about doing the same thing with similar setup. I'm looking forward to see options posted. Enjoy .


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 13, 2018)

This is my little stove.





practicalolivia said:


> My house is 1940's, but brick fireplace added somewhere 70's or 80's. I just had inspected and am told no liner, so having a stainless triple liner installed with a small wood stove. I'm trying to figure out how to add a a new hearth level with the fireplace so the stove can be partially inside to vent.


This is the stove I've ordered.


----------



## Rickb (Oct 13, 2018)

I personally would not use that stove......

And I have never heard of a triple liner.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 13, 2018)

Rickb said:


> I personally would not use that stove......
> 
> And I have never heard of a triple liner.


It's not my first choice, but I'm new at this and can't afford the Jotul that I loved. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 13, 2018)

This is the look I wanted, but can't afford. 





practicalolivia said:


> It's not my first choice, but I'm new at this and can't afford the Jotul that I loved.


----------



## Rickb (Oct 13, 2018)

There are other low cost stoves that are much better then that stove.  Also that is chimney pipe not liner.  If you want to use pipe then use double wall class a, its better then triple.


----------



## MAD MARK (Oct 13, 2018)

I would SERIOUSLY take a step back and do some research. You are headed in all the wrong directions. IMHOFWIW


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 13, 2018)

Rickb said:


> There are other low cost stoves that are much better then that stove.  Also that is chimney pipe not liner.  If you want to use pipe then use double wall class a, its better then triple.


I knew I 


MAD MARK said:


> I would SERIOUSLY take a step back and do some research. You are headed in all the wrong directions. IMHOFWIW


I'm not sure what you mean? I had a chimney guy from a very reputable service of 35 years, inspect it, give me a quote of $800 to supply the pipe and install my stove. He even thought this little stove was best for me since I can't afford more, need a very simple stove and can only have a stove no higher than 27". I know I'm in over my head, but I have a tree coming down this month, so was thinking ahead. I got pushed into retirement, so no extra money. Now I have to figure out a hearth that I can do myself using marble tile in my garage. Wish me luck.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 13, 2018)

Rickb said:


> There are other low cost stoves that are much better then that stove.  Also that is chimney pipe not liner.  If you want to use pipe then use double wall class a, its better then triple.


What stove would you suggest that would be no taller than 27" and not too expensive. Inserts are ugly. I need to be able to at least make coffee if the power goes out.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 13, 2018)

Paging @bholler.  Situation in room #304.


----------



## begreen (Oct 13, 2018)

Installing a stove is not based on luck. Safety has to be the overriding concern. As far as the hearth goes, this stove needs R= 2.06 protection. Laying down marble is not going to come close to providing the heat protection for the floor that the stove needs. The insulated hearth pad will raise the stove height, potentially a couple inches.

 The chimney pipe you show is not necessary or normally used in a masonry chimney. Your installer will need to install an insulated flexible liner instead with a properly sealed top cap.

The stove may fit the budget, but it is not known for quality construction. The castings are cheap and poorly fitted. These weaknesses combine to make a stove that can be difficult to control and with a tendency to overfire easily. This stove is from China. It has a history of arriving with parts missing or cracked. Inspect carefully before operating.


----------



## bholler (Oct 13, 2018)

practicalolivia said:


> I knew I
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean? I had a chimney guy from a very reputable service of 35 years, inspect it, give me a quote of $800 to supply the pipe and install my stove. He even thought this little stove was best for me since I can't afford more, need a very simple stove and can only have a stove no higher than 27". I know I'm in over my head, but I have a tree coming down this month, so was thinking ahead. I got pushed into retirement, so no extra money. Now I have to figure out a hearth that I can do myself using marble tile in my garage. Wish me luck.


If he is recomending that stove and that pipe 35 years of working in this feild has not taught him much.  You need an insulated liner in your chimney not anither chimney inside it.  And that stove is in my opinion the absolute wost stove on the market.  It is a copy of a design that is close to 100 years old and it was copied very poorly.  The castings are extremely poor quality and because of that the fit between panels is very poor.  This leads to leaks which makes it uncontrollable.  That overheats the bad castings leading to cracks.  It is a dangerous stove and i can beleive they are still allowed to sell it.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 13, 2018)

begreen said:


> Installing a stove is not based on luck. Safety has to be the overriding concern. As far as the hearth goes, this stove needs R= 2.06 protection. Laying down marble is not going to come close to providing the heat protection for the floor that the stove needs. The insulated hearth pad will raise the stove height, potentially a couple inches.
> 
> The chimney pipe you show is not necessary or normally used in a masonry chimney. Your installer will need to install an insulated flexible liner instead with a properly sealed top cap.
> 
> The stove may fit the budget, but it is not known for quality construction. The castings are cheap and poorly fitted. These weaknesses combine to make a stove that can be difficult to control and with a tendency to overfire easily. This stove is from China. It has a history of arriving with parts missing or cracked. Inspect carefully before operating.


Thanks. I do understand. I just chose  a picture, but I've asked for a detailed quote from my licensed chimney sweep who is installing.  I realize this stove is cheap, but I don't intend to do more than take the chill off of this room and have in case of power lose. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bholler (Oct 13, 2018)

practicalolivia said:


> Thanks. I do understand. I just chose  a picture, but I've asked for a detailed quote from my licensed chimney sweep who is installing.  I realize this stove is cheap, but I don't intend to do more than take the chill off of this room and have in case of power lose.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I understand you dont intend to use it much.  But you could not pay me enough to start even one fire in one of those stoves in my house.  They really are very bad.


----------



## Rickb (Oct 13, 2018)

Also any wood from a tree you are taking down now will not really be usable for at least a year, maybe more depending on what type of wood it is.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 13, 2018)

Rickb said:


> Also any wood from a tree you are taking down now will not really be usable for at least a year, maybe more depending on what type of wood it is.


It's birch and I knew that I needed to wait a year or so. I'm only taking it down because it's gotten tall fast and the neighbors are worried that it will take out the power lines. Besides, I'd rather have my persimmon tree in the front yard. So, I thought I'd start with looking at the fireplace and go from there. I never dreamed it could get so complicated. I was trying to be brave even though I've never lit a fire and have no idea where to start.


----------



## Rickb (Oct 13, 2018)

Honestly with your height restriction I would use a insert  if you want a stove look just don't install the surround.

Something similar to this:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/England...ood-Burning-Fireplace-Insert-13-NCI/100638341


----------



## Ashful (Oct 13, 2018)

Practical, why not Englander?  They make some much better quality options, with many good reviews, at low budget prices.  Begreen and bholler will have to advise on the hearth R-value requirements, but Englander is the first brand I would consider if on a budget.  

Good news, an insulated liner should be cheaper than a chimney in a chimney.


----------



## begreen (Oct 13, 2018)

The Englander 13-NCi insert is in the $1k range. The freestander is a skosh too tall. Must be no taller than 27". It would need some surgery to the base lip to lower it.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 13, 2018)

They are just ugly inserts with no cooktop. That's why I wanted free standing that could be part outside. 





Ashful said:


> Practical, why not Englander?  They make some much better quality options, with many good reviews, at low budget prices.  Begreen and bholler will have to advise on the hearth R-value requirements, but Englander is the first brand I would consider if on a budget.
> 
> Good news, an insulated liner should be cheaper than a chimney in a chimney.



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Oct 13, 2018)

I did find a Resolute III on the Richmond Craigslist
https://richmond.craigslist.org/app/d/wood-stove/6722610729.html


----------



## MAD MARK (Oct 13, 2018)

begreen said:


> I did find a Resolute III on the Richmond Craigslist
> https://richmond.craigslist.org/app/d/wood-stove/6722610729.html



Very nice of you to search for her. That's a great deal if in good condition. Could resell pipe if triple wall too.


----------



## begreen (Oct 13, 2018)

Says it's in excellent condition, but no other info. Yes, she might be able to sell the pipe for the price of the stove if it is decent chimney pipe.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 13, 2018)

Nice!  Will it fit?


----------



## begreen (Oct 13, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Nice!  Will it fit?


Yes, it would need to be rear-vented, so the flue collar might need reversing. It's best as a top loader, so it will need to have the front part out on the hearth and a hearth extension pad in front. In good condition the Resolute is a fine little stove. I loved ours.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks everyone, but I can't do all this. I don't have help. That's why I was picking a small stove that wasn't too heavy or too far away. I thought maybe a year from now I'd have a better plan. Most all these stoves are too heavy and too complicated for me. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Oct 13, 2018)

Speak with your chimney person. Maybe they can assist.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 13, 2018)

I do have a friend that did professional hvac installation who's going to look over whatever stove I get and make sure it's all secure and safe. He just can't lift anything after back surgery. I trust my chimney sweep with the installation. I had a house burn down on top of me when I was 12, so I'm very careful. My daughter is a firefighter,  so she'll look out for me also.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Oct 13, 2018)

Good team. Sounds like all you need is a couple friends to help get and move the stove. Or someone with a truck that will do it for you. Might be worth asking the Craigslist owner that. The Resolute is a simpler stove then the Jotul 3-TDIC.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 14, 2018)

1.  Daughter = firefighter.
2.  Firehouses = full of strong young guys.
3.  Strong young guys often work for a free dinner or beer.

Also, it would not be uncommon for a few of those firefighters to be woodburners.  It's likely one of your daughters friends might help put eyeballs on the stove, and give it a "go / no go".

If that stove is in good shape, it won't sit on Craigslist long.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 14, 2018)

I called about the one on Craig's list.  It was being seen, and I guess bought. She hasn't gotten back to tell me otherwise. I did talk to my daughter and she says that the guys at her station also liked Vermont Castings. Thanks for the help. I heard you. I just was overwhelmed with all the talk from different directions. I knew nothing about stoves or words used. That's the fun thing about new projects. I'm not good with any physical work, but when this is all done, I'll understand exactly what I have. I'll let my chimney guy give me the quote and tell me what he's doing, but I'm confused by verbally saying triple lined stainless liner and on the receipt for my inspection putting "Chimney is unlined. To install a woodstove, the chimney would have to be relined with insulated stainless steel pipe.Estimate between $800 and $1000 depending on stove used." The more I read on stainless liner, I keep seeing flexible liner?? Is that what is used?


----------



## MAD MARK (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes, insulated stainless steel flex liner for free standing stove or insert in fireplace. This is not pipe.

Triple wall stainless steel pipe is for free standing, not in fireplace, stoves. This is not a liner. 

99% they can not be switched around nor would you want to.


----------



## begreen (Oct 14, 2018)

Flexible stainless liner is most commonly used for relining masonry chimneys. Rigid liner can also be installed if it's an open straight shot from chimney top to the damper. Both need to be insulated in most cases. Not sure what the "triple wall" statement means and would ask for a clarification.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 14, 2018)

Another issue of (apparent) common debate in the industry, is that many installers will tell you that the liner does not need to be insulated if it is going into a functional chimney that was built to current code.  This is true, but some sweeps and installers can tell you that very few chimneys are ever fully built to code.  Translation, an insulated liner is usually the best route.

Also, because modern stoves are pushing such high efficiencies, this means you're putting very little heat up the chimney.  Insulating the liner helps to keep it warm, which helps the stove to perform better.  The chimney is the engine that makes your stove work.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 15, 2018)

My installer says this, so I guess I'm good on that point "We would be using insulated flexible stainless steel liner through the existing chimney. Solid pipe would only be used for a free standing chimney. The pipe is UL listed and lifetime warrantied."  I hope maybe that means that maybe if I find my dream stove in the future, then it shouldn't be too difficult to switch the stoves??  Or how about this little stove? Hiflame Shetland HF905UPB steel plate wood burning stove wood fireplace of contemporary European styling.


----------



## MAD MARK (Oct 15, 2018)

It would be easier to switch stoves of the same height and build yes. 

The HiFlame Shetland seems to be a good fit. You would have to have the proper floor protection as well clearances on the sides. and I didnt see any of your dimensions besides 27" high of the opening to confirm. 

But, at that price I think you would be better off either saving, or waiting for a Craigslist/Facebook deal to come up.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 15, 2018)

My fireplace opening is 36w x 28.5 H x 24d. 





MAD MARK said:


> It would be easier to switch stoves of the same height and build yes.
> 
> The HiFlame Shetland seems to be a good fit. You would have to have the proper floor protection as well clearances on the sides. and I didnt see any of your dimensions besides 27" high of the opening to confirm.
> 
> But, at that price I think you would be better off either saving, or waiting for a Craigslist/Facebook deal to come up.



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 15, 2018)

My fireplace opening is 36w x 28.5 H x 24d.  I need something small, that doesn't weigh to much and I can pick up local. I just saw this one. How about Vermont Castings Aspen Wood Stove.


----------



## MAD MARK (Oct 15, 2018)

practicalolivia said:


> My fireplace opening is 36w x 28.5 H x 24d.  I need something small, that doesn't weigh to much and I can pick up local. I just saw this one. How about Vermont Castings Aspen Wood Stove.



What was with the 27" height restriction?


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 15, 2018)

MAD MARK said:


> What was with the 27" height restriction?


Because when the chimney guy did the measurement, he told me to look for 25" or so height. I assumed it cost more if there wasn't any clearance above the stove.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 15, 2018)

I’m not familiar with that VC model, but VC has been getting a lot of bad reviews around here for both design and support of their products over the last decade.  They’ve just changed ownership (again), I think... so maybe this time things are on the up swing.

Their stoves are very pretty, and the old VC (pre-EPA) products are the stuff the company built their reputation on, but they’ve had quite a bit of trouble in more recent years.

Check the stove reviews portion of the web site, to see if anyone has left reviews of that model, if you don’t get any feedback here.


----------



## begreen (Oct 15, 2018)

practicalolivia said:


> My fireplace opening is 36w x 28.5 H x 24d. I need something small, that doesn't weigh to much and I can pick up local. I just saw this one. How about Vermont Castings Aspen Wood Stove.


Sorry that the old Resolute sold before you got to it. That would have been perfect. The Aspen is a newer generation stove that VC brought out to compete with the popular Jotul F602CB. It was not a great stove and there were many complaints. Wood burns unevenly in it and complaints about creosote buildup were common. That said with decent draft some folks were able to get it to burn better than others. Dry wood, small splits, frequent loadings seem to help.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 15, 2018)

There must be about a million used Jotul 602’s around, if that form factor works in your application.  It has been a very popular stove, in all its various incarnations, over the last 80 years.  In fact, even begreen used to run one, if memory serves me.


----------



## Zack R (Oct 15, 2018)

@practicalolivia - sounds like you are getting some really good advice on here. The only thing I can offer is to continue with your due diligence and get something that will be in your price range but that also is known to work well. 

If you are set on getting a wood stove start thinking about your wood supply as well. Nothing takes the fun out of the new stove experience more than struggling with unseasoned wood. A lot of first timers get excited about the stove and forget about the wood, the result is poor heat, dirty glass, dirty chimney, etc.. and they assume the stove is the issue.

Another thing to consider is the season. Fall is a crazy time of year for installers, sellers, etc. The best time of year to buy and install a stove is early summer. Sounds like you'll make it happen this fall but it's going to be more effort than it might have been.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks Zack. I see you're from Oregon. I've been in 1991 and loved it. Enjoy. I've been thinking about wood. I take wood that others give away. I sort of know the difference. I've been hanging onto some for a while because I thought I'd burn in the fireplace, but never happened.  I'm a planner and if I'd known I was going this direction, I would have started sooner. I just assumed that my fireplace once inspected and cleaned would work,


----------



## begreen (Oct 15, 2018)

Ashful said:


> There must be about a million used Jotul 602’s around, if that form factor works in your application.  It has been a very popular stove, in all its various incarnations, over the last 80 years.  In fact, even begreen used to run one, if memory serves me.


We still have one in the greenhouse. It hasn't been used in a while. It's not the cleanest burner, but simple and reliable.


----------



## moresnow (Oct 15, 2018)

Maybe take a peek at the Century S244 free stander. Meets your size restrictions. Top of collar is 26". The forward 5+ inches of the top is fine for cooking on and is 23" tall. It can be purchased at big box stores. Priced reasonable. Far better choice than the model you were considering. Kicks out serious heat!


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks. I've also posted on our local Next door neighborhood site to see if anyone has anything that fits what I'm looking for.





moresnow said:


> Maybe take a peek at the Century S244 free stander. Meets your size restrictions. Top of collar is 26". The forward 5+ inches of the top is fine for cooking on and is 23" tall. It can be purchased at big box stores. Priced reasonable. Far better choice than the model you were considering. Kicks out serious heat!



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashful (Oct 15, 2018)

moresnow said:


> Maybe take a peek at the Century S244 free stander. Meets your size restrictions. Top of collar is 26". The forward 5+ inches of the top is fine for cooking on and is 23" tall. It can be purchased at big box stores. Priced reasonable. Far better choice than the model you were considering. Kicks out serious heat!


Nice!  Only $750 at L&M Fleet Supply right now, with free shipping to the lower 48.  What do you think of this one, begreen?

http://www.landmsupply.com/departme...MIurT9_sOJ3gIVmYTICh2-3w43EAYYAiABEgJ-WPD_BwE

_edit:  Holy Carp!  It's only $350 at Menards for the next five days!

https://www.menards.com/main/heatin...e-250-1-000-sq-ft/cb00001/p-1444444138186.htm
_


----------



## begreen (Oct 15, 2018)

I got the impression that a plain steel stove was not desired. The Englander 13-NC was suggested and rejected as "ugly". That said, the Menard's offer is exceptionally good for this stove, but the nearest store is in Ohio I think. FWIW, the S244 is an old and simple design.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 15, 2018)

I don't live in Ohio and it can only be shipped to the store. I would have considered it for the price there, but not really for the higher price.


----------



## begreen (Oct 15, 2018)

This is made in VA and has free shipping. https://amfm-energy.myshopify.com/c...-certified-noncatalytic-wood-stove-1850131801


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks. That one looks good. I've never heard of this site. I've checked every where I could think of.


----------



## begreen (Oct 15, 2018)

It's Englander's outlet store. Same stove also comes with a steel base for a little less on that site. Home Depot also sells them.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Englander-1-800-sq-ft-Wood-Burning-Stove-13-NCH/100157775


----------



## moresnow (Oct 15, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Nice!  Only $750 at L&M Fleet Supply right now, with free shipping to the lower 48.  What do you think of this one, begreen?
> 
> http://www.landmsupply.com/departme...MIurT9_sOJ3gIVmYTICh2-3w43EAYYAiABEgJ-WPD_BwE
> 
> ...



I replaced mine (S244) with my BK for one reason. I wanted extended burn times. The 244 is still sitting in my kitchen waiting for a second life in my little shop. Good little stove's. 
 Picked up another used 244 for my neighbors art studio. Happy as well.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 16, 2018)

begreen said:


> I got the impression that a plain steel stove was not desired. The Englander 13-NC was suggested and rejected as "ugly". That said, the Menard's offer is exceptionally good for this stove, but the nearest store is in Ohio I think. FWIW, the S244 is an old and simple design.


I had looked at the Englander 13-NC at Home Depot, but there is listed the height at 28.5 which is too high. On the seconds site, they list the height at 26" which would be good. I can't seem to find out if it is a different height with the legs, than with the pedestal.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 16, 2018)

@moresnow, can you measure yours, tonight?


----------



## begreen (Oct 16, 2018)

It will be close, but it looks like it will just clear. The high point is the top of the flue collar.  If necessary the feet could be cut down an inch.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 16, 2018)

begreen said:


> It will be close, but it looks like it will just clear. The high point is the top of the flue collar.  If necessary the feet could be cut down an inch.


Then since its not too deep, it could be tipped a little to get it in? It's only about 5 inches from the front to the opening to the inside of the chimney. What measurement did you get please?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Oct 16, 2018)

It might be possible to tip it while installing to clear the flue collar. Unfortunately the newly revised Englander website no longer has a height diagram and they don't have a diagram showing this in the manual. The stove top is around 26" high, but the flue collar and rear heat shield/deflector go up another couple inches over the stove top. I am not sure the exact measurement of the leg model, but an Englander stove person posted here that the flue collar height is about 27.5". The website lists 28 1/4" for the pedestal stove. 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/englander-13-measurements.37434/

 You could call AM/FM Energy and ask them to measure the stove. 

PS: Note that the blower adds another 6-8"? to the depth of the stove. It's not mandatory to install the blower, but you should know this.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 16, 2018)

I sent an email. They said:

"Dont know I got those dimensions of a brochure from the factory, but I looked up the stove on their web page and they have it as


Dimensions: 25" W x 28 1/4" H x 20 1/4" D"


----------



## Ashful (Oct 17, 2018)

The Home Depot stores around here have these sitting on the shelf, this time of year.  Might be worth just driving over there and getting a couple of key dimensions, if your local store has one in stock.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks. I've never seen them in stock, but I'll call around. Anyone know how expensive it is to make my fireplace opening bigger? 





Ashful said:


> The Home Depot stores around here have these sitting on the shelf, this time of year.  Might be worth just driving over there and getting a couple of key dimensions, if your local store has one in stock.


This is inside my fireplace. The metal bar is only about 4 or 5 inches.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 30, 2018)

What do you think about this one for me? He wants $500, it's local and he says in good shape. I haven't seen it yet and I'm not sure what year or model it is.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi.  Where's your daughter a firefighter?  My wife's cousin is Jeff Pereira, Battalion Chief with Hampton Fire & Rescue.  Lots of relatives in the Hampton/Newport News area.


----------



## jhjove (Oct 30, 2018)

That bar is the lintel and would suggest NOT removing that. The damper (the other metal item in the throat) would be removed. A metal blocking plate (with appropriate flue pipe hole) would be installed. If the opening needed to be enlarged, the masonry around the damper would be the area removed....before the blocking plate is installed for flue pipe passage.



practicalolivia said:


> Thanks. I've never seen them in stock, but I'll call around. Anyone know how expensive it is to make my fireplace opening bigger? This is inside my fireplace. The metal bar is only about 4 or 5 inches.
> View attachment 231078


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 30, 2018)

She's a lieutenant with Newport News Fire Department 





PaulOinMA said:


> Hi.  Where's your daughter a firefighter?  My wife's cousin is Jeff Pereira, Battalion Chief with Hampton Fire & Rescue.  Lots of relatives in the Hampton/Newport News area.



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD MARK (Oct 30, 2018)

practicalolivia said:


> What do you think about this one for me? He wants $500, it's local and he says in good shape. I haven't seen it yet and I'm not sure.
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk



Jotul 118B. Good stove. 

Good price especially this time of the year. 

This will for sure extend out of the fireplace though and will need hearth protection.


----------



## begreen (Oct 30, 2018)

The Jotul F118 is 31.1" tall.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 30, 2018)

I went to look and measure. I thought since it vented from the rear, I could set it completely outside of the fireplace. That area it a bit lower than the 29.5" fireplace opening. It came with a sheet of metal that was painted the same color of green. I wonder if the stove enamel has been painted again?





begreen said:


> The Jotul F118 is 31.1" tall.


----------



## begreen (Oct 30, 2018)

The F118 is a nice old stove. Besides the whole stove needing to be crack free, the condition of the burn plates on the inside left and right of the firebox, is very important. Examine them for cracks or warping. If they are in good condition then it might work. I would consider putting it directly on the hearth with no legs so that it can fit back into the firebox. Or perhaps set on bricks? The color looks original, just a bit neglected.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 30, 2018)

begreen said:


> The F118 is a nice old stove. Besides the whole stove needing to be crack free, the condition of the burn plates on the inside left and right of the firebox, is very important. Examine them for cracks or warping. If they are in good condition then it might work. I would consider putting it directly on the hearth with no legs so that it can fit back into the firebox. Or perhaps set on bricks? The color looks original, just a bit neglected.


Thanks. I think I might get this one. My chimney guy says we can make it work. The owner is willing to deliver to me for the asking price of $500. He's owned wood stoves and his co-worker is a retired firefighter that worked with my daughter. They both think a good stove for me. Thanks to everyone for pushing me to keep looking.


----------



## begreen (Oct 30, 2018)

Make sure those inner burn plates are in good condition first. They cost a lot to replace.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 30, 2018)

We all thought that they looked good. Just a little rust. But solid.





begreen said:


> Make sure those inner burn plates are in good condition first. They cost a lot to replace.



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Oct 30, 2018)

Sounds good. Moving this to the Classics forum. There are several F118 threads there.


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 31, 2018)

I got my stove for $500 and the owner delivered. I'm going to sit it like this outside the fireplace. It didn't come with the Jotul pipe adapter. Is that something that has to be a Jotul part, or something that the chimney guy buys when lining the chimney and installing my stove?


----------



## MAD MARK (Oct 31, 2018)

I see you didn't get a chance to cancel the other stove. 

This Jotul is 23X times better than that one is. They wont accept returns?


----------



## practicalolivia (Oct 31, 2018)

They will. I just wanted to make sure that I had a stove first that I wanted. Like everyone said about that stove, it's terrible. Missing parts, etc.





MAD MARK said:


> I see you didn't get a chance to cancel the other stove.
> 
> This Jotul is 23X times better than that one is. They wont accept returns?


----------



## begreen (Oct 31, 2018)

You need the Jotul 125mm to 6" Adapter 124817
This is not what ours looks like, but it should work
https://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/169595/products/Jotul-Pipe-Adapter.html


----------

